# What did you spend a lot of money on that you ended up hating?



## AmspHillips (Sep 22, 2020)

my caravan


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

My ex wife.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Alcohol. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I hate the taste of wine. 
I own a fifty percent share in a French vineyard.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

A girl names Linda


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

My husband say his ex wife.

I say our couch. Ugh so uncomfortable.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bass boat. Hole in water poured money into.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Nakamichi Dragon Cassette


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Sfort said:


> Nakamichi Dragon Cassette


*Holy COW!* Even "commercial/professional" tape machines don't cost that much!!!!!!!!!
Wait! Video tape machines do. . .


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

ShatteredKat said:


> *Holy COW!* Even "commercial/professional" tape machines don't cost that much!!!!!!!!!
> Wait! Video tape machines do. . .











Machines - Mara Machines


MACHINES JH-110 1/4″ 2-TRACK $6,500 As low as $512/month This is our most popular and affordable machine. It comes in either a high profile or variable profile cabinet (depending on availability). It's bolt on upgradable to both 1/2″ 2-track and 1/2″ 4-track, so it's a great way to get into...




maramachines.com


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

A necklace that looked _way_ better in the pics online.  And many other things, but that is the most recent one.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

A new front door. The guy who made it for our old house had to build it custom to the frame. It cost a TON and he was a boozer so it didn't even work and we periodically have to screw the door handle back into place. So annoying.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Rus47 said:


> Bass boat. Hole in water poured money into.


Don’t you know that BOAT is an abbreviation for break out another thousand?


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

A 2002 Chevrolet Malibu. I gave it away after it was paid for to save myself money lol.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

A membership to one those exclusive home shopping clubs/stores. Not only did I do once but stupidly twice...and then I never used it because the local showroom shutdown so totally on line. Then the prices where astronomical for basically the same items at home dumpo and Lowe's. Stupid!
Boy did the wife let me know just how stupid!
Thousands of $$$$ 4 nuthin.


----------



## mwise003 (1 mo ago)

TinyTbone said:


> A membership to one those exclusive home shopping clubs/stores. Not only did I do once but stupidly twice...and then I never used it because the local showroom shutdown so totally on line. Then the prices where astronomical for basically the same items at home dumpo and Lowe's. Stupid!
> Boy did the wife let me know just how stupid!
> Thousands of $$$$ 4 nuthin.


Yeah, we did that too. We did save a lot of money over 15yrs ago, but you had to buy really expensive stuff to save real money. Seemed like after a few years, it definitely went down hill.


----------



## mwise003 (1 mo ago)

Hands down, 2016 QX80. Right after the warranty went out, started having a ton of electrical issues.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Professional fees seven years ago when I was hell bent on divorce November 2015. Could have bought me a new truck had she not cheated.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

A handyman when I first bought my house who quit in the middle of the work. 

I don't spend a lot of money on anything, really.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> Don’t you know that BOAT is an abbreviation for break out another thousand?


My answer was also a boat. High maintenance, kids want to take it and abuse it without putting any effort in to fix or maintain it. Biggest mistake and a costly one in terms of time and money.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Last one was an engagement ring.


----------

